# Cardinal Tetras or Rummy Nose Tetras?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Upgrading from a 10g to a 33g. Really trying to plan this next project perfectly. Cardinal tetras are my favorite, however in my current 10g. They go through periods of hiding and the majority of the time no schooling. There are only 3 of them, but I have found them to be a bit skittish at times. 

They'll have more space, and I will ultimately be going from a HOB to an EHEIM filter. Which I think could have positive impact.. But in everyone's opinion, what's more enjoyable? Schooling rummies or not so schooling Cardinals? I may just commit to the cardinals, but it will be really sad if I end up with 10 cardinals gathering behind my driftwood or a plant.. Thoughts, Info? Thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If you want long-term schooling I would go with the rummies. Another very good schooler are most variations of the harlequin rasboras. The harleys are also extremely easy to acclimate and keep.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

There is no doubt that cardinal tetras are attractive fish, but my vote goes to the rummynose. Or, you could just go crazy and get ten of each. I have a nice tetra school in my 38g that has 15 rummynose and 17 glowlight tetras and really enjoy having them both. They school and interact with each other, plus they are both nice to look at. My one real issue with the cardinal is that everyone thinks that they are just regular neons, and when you explain the difference people don't understand; rummynose, on the other hand, are nice and distinctive looking. If you don' want to add both, then again, the rummynose gets my vote.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

wetworks said:


> There is no doubt that cardinal tetras are attractive fish, but my vote goes to the rummynose. Or, you could just go crazy and get ten of each. I have a nice tetra school in my 38g that has 15 rummynose and 17 glowlight tetras and really enjoy having them both. They school and interact with each other, plus they are both nice to look at. My one real issue with the cardinal is that everyone thinks that they are just regular neons, and when you explain the difference people don't understand; rummynose, on the other hand, are nice and distinctive looking. If you don' want to add both, then again, the rummynose gets my vote.


I've always thought a tank full of schooling Cardinals would be amazing.. However school rummies would be better than non schooling cardinals. The rummies are fairly consistent with their schooling right? Thanks!


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

wetworks said:


> There is no doubt that cardinal tetras are attractive fish, but my vote goes to the rummynose. Or, you could just go crazy and get ten of each. I have a nice tetra school in my 38g that has 15 rummynose and 17 glowlight tetras and really enjoy having them both. They school and interact with each other, plus they are both nice to look at. My one real issue with the cardinal is that everyone thinks that they are just regular neons, and when you explain the difference people don't understand; rummynose, on the other hand, are nice and distinctive looking. If you don' want to add both, then again, the rummynose gets my vote.


Rummies aren't known to hide or be dodgy as much as cardinals right?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine are always swimming around, but 1) have a lot of them and 2) have no predators in my tank and 3) have a tank big enough for them to school in. Most people who say that their tetras do not shoal either have only a few or don't have enough room for them. Get at least 15, and in your new tank you will have plenty of room for them to swim.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

wetworks said:


> Mine are always swimming around, but 1) have a lot of them and 2) have no predators in my tank and 3) have a tank big enough for them to school in. Most people who say that their tetras do not shoal either have only a few or don't have enough room for them. Get at least 15, and in your new tank you will have plenty of room for them to swim.


Rummies are generally a more active fish right? I'm thinking what they lack in aesthetics(and yes they are very nice looking themselves) they make up for in activity and movement. Currently leaning slightly towards rummies over cardinals. Although i will of course still have 3 leftover anyway.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

DrewWoodside said:


> Upgrading from a 10g to a 33g. Really trying to plan this next project perfectly. Cardinal tetras are my favorite, however in my current 10g. They go through periods of hiding and the majority of the time no schooling. There are only 3 of them, but I have found them to be a bit skittish at times.
> 
> They'll have more space, and I will ultimately be going from a HOB to an EHEIM filter. Which I think could have positive impact.. But in everyone's opinion, what's more enjoyable? Schooling rummies or not so schooling Cardinals? I may just commit to the cardinals, but it will be really sad if I end up with 10 cardinals gathering behind my driftwood or a plant.. Thoughts, Info? Thanks!


I have 8 rummy nose and 7 cardinals in my tank.  I have found the rummy nose school much tighter and really look beautiful in their formation. Of course, the cardinals are much brighter and more colorful, but they school more loosely.

I don't have any problems with my rummy nose hiding, but perhaps since you only have 3 of them, they are more afraid. You really should have at least 5 or 6, and preferably more, in order for them to feel safe and secure in their surroundings.

I've noticed the fish will change their behavior and act more healthy when they are in a nice sized school.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Storm said:


> I have 8 rummy nose and 7 cardinals in my tank. I have found the rummy nose school much tighter and really look beautiful in their formation. Of course, the cardinals are much brighter and more colorful, but they school more loosely.
> 
> I don't have any problems with my rummy nose hiding, but perhaps since you only have 3 of them, they are more afraid. You really should have at least 5 or 6, and preferably more, in order for them to feel safe and secure in their surroundings.
> 
> I've noticed the fish will change their behavior and act more healthy when they are in a nice sized school.


I only have 3 cardinals. No Rummies currently. Although I am under the impression that Rummies hiding should not be an issue for me. I've even read of larger cardinal packs hiding ocassionally.. Leaning towards Rummies, but might just wait to see how my 3 cardinals react to the new tank..


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

rummynose

because they pretty much always in a tight school. overtime the cardinal scatters everywhere. it bugs me when a group of fish dont school


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

nikonD70s said:


> rummynose
> 
> because they pretty much always in a tight school. overtime the cardinal scatters everywhere. it bugs me when a group of fish dont school


Out of curiosity, what's your second favorite schooling fish? And how does it compare to the rummies in how tight they school..


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

It seems like the tightest schooling fish I've noticed are the bloodfin tetras. However, I also noticed at my LFS that the bloodfins were very violent and nipped each other's fins. The second tightest schooling fish were the rummy nose. I really like them because if you get a good group of 8, 9, or 10 they will always be together, swimming the same direction; it is really fun to watch.

The cardinals are twice as colorful as the rummy nose, and will really catch people's eye as they say "what a beautiful fish." The rummy nose are more dull in their coloration, but for experienced fish keepers, they might be more fun to watch because they school much tighter and are more social than the more independent cardinals.

I love them both, that's why I have them both in my tank!  Good luck to you, on whatever you decide you like.


----------



## Planted-Community (Dec 9, 2011)

personal rummy nose as they are much more hardy


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Planted-Community said:


> personal rummy nose as they are much more hardy


I've always read that they are not so hardy and a little harder to keep. Have you not found this to be so?
I'm actually debating this exact same question rummies vs cardinals for my new tank.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

azjenny said:


> I've always read that they are not so hardy and a little harder to keep. Have you not found this to be so?
> I'm actually debating this exact same question rummies vs cardinals for my new tank.


I think the rummy nose are hardier than the cardinals, but once they are established in your tank, they will both be hardy. Both types of fish are subject to dying in the first day or two when you bring them home from the store. This is probably due to stress or changing water parameters.

Be sure to drip acclimate them over a 2-3 hour period of time so they can slowly adjust to your water parameters.

To give you an idea of my personal success rate:


Bought 9 rummy nose tetras from Petco - 1 died a couple days later but the other 8 are extremely healthy and happy now that they've been there a while.
Bought 5 cardinal tetras (all they had) from Petco and 2 died in the first couple days. The remaining 3 lived and are extremely hardy now (colored up and grew a lot).
Bought 4 more cardinals from a LFS and all 4 have lived.

Just know that both species are a little sensitive, especially when you first buy them. Be sure to test your water quality before you put them in your tank and do a water change if necessary.

My water parameters are:

Temp 76-78
PH: 6.5
KH: 3
GH: 4
Ammonia/Nitrites/Nitrate: 0/0/0


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Any reason not to keep six rummies and six cardinals/neons in a hard water 29g?


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Storm said:


> I think the rummy nose are hardier than the cardinals, but once they are established in your tank, they will both be hardy. Both types of fish are subject to dying in the first day or two when you bring them home from the store. This is probably due to stress or changing water parameters.
> 
> Be sure to drip acclimate them over a 2-3 hour period of time so they can slowly adjust to your water parameters.
> 
> ...


The lesson here is most Petco's suck! Kidding, I would imagine that's still a reasonable success rate. I have no problem keeping my cardinals alive, my only problem is keeping them out about and doing interesting things! Looking forward to a couple rummies


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

DrewWoodside said:


> The lesson here is most Petco's suck! Kidding, I would imagine that's still a reasonable success rate. I have no problem keeping my cardinals alive, my only problem is keeping them out about and doing interesting things! Looking forward to a couple rummies


Oh yeah, Petco definitely sucks. For some reason my LFS has not been stocking the fish I wanted to buy, and I had no other choice other than to get them at Petco.


----------

